# Doordash crash pay



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

How thoughtful of them. I figure I lost at least $100 due to the crash but a dollar? How magnanimous!


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> How thoughtful of them. I figure I lost at least $100 due to the crash but a dollar? How magnanimous!


Yeah, this company is terrible, I'd say I lost out about the same...they could at least give everyone driving the $14 for 7 delivery pay since it crashed 3 times. I'm use to the "Friday crash scatter.". It was down for close to 45 minutes. The next time this happens, I'm eating the food and going home.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DD admits it with a dollar, but that dollar can be increased by arbitration or class action. I think it would be fair to adjust the dollar to average gross earnings during outage.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, I've had it with DD. Yesterday I checked the GH app and blocks were available. $100 bucks in 3.5hrs. Ended the day $145 on GH and $90 on DD in 8 hrs.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Yeah, I've had it with DD. Yesterday I checked the GH app and blocks were available. $100 bucks in 3.5hrs. Ended the day $145 on GH and $90 on DD in 8 hrs.


Im def cutting down on DD and doing more GH. Getting pretty fed up with the crashes and lowball offers


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This is where DD is in my market. Schedule wide open for 6 days out. You have to filter a dozen garbage offers to get one that's worth starting your car. The only good thing about it is it's like being a Top Dasher. You can dump em and get back on anytime lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> This is where DD is in my market. Schedule wide open for 6 days out. You have to filter a dozen garbage offers to get one that's worth starting your car. The only good thing about it is it's like being a Top Dasher. You can dump em and get back on anytime lol
> View attachment 450434


Lol yea finally get unlimited access to blocks and all the orders turn to sht. Seems like my customer rating goes down every other day too. Its nice not having to worry about ratings with GH and PM


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I actually got four dollars for Friday nights crash fiasco , got me to $800 for the week because of it. 

Point is, the app is just sooooooo horrible. It’s 2020 people!!!.....we can find a cure for coronavi.......oh wait my bad, may have to rethink the app.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I got $15.... at least it's something . Probrably could made double or triple that in that hour lost. Oh well left DD OPEN and want on uber eats


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They said they were crediting $3.50 but gave me $3 and $2 on last night's cut off. I'm not sure why I wasn't on any deliveries.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Did anyone get free food from the crash? I never do


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

a dollar???


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

The offers near me are never worth it.
Doesn't help that I live in an area where NO ONE TIPS.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Let me know when your ready to settle down . We can invest that dollar bill in the forex market . 
I best i could double that dollar in 2 weeks risking it all lol


----------

